# Topping up SP



## Spikedlemon (Apr 11, 2016)

I've recently racked my SP into a 3gal Carboy and, predictably, my measurements were off when I tried to consider losses from racking.

What do you use for topping up your SP (if it's even needed)?
Just water or another wine?

I've got a half-bottle of Chard from a recent racking from 6gal to 5gal and thinking of using it. Considering that I started my SP off the Chard's lees: it would make a fitting pair in my mind.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds like a solid plan to me. I was going to suggest a random white wine.


----------

